# Purchase date of an IPO



## Austwide (5 July 2021)

What is the purchase date of an IPO for CGT purposes?

Is it date of application, money taken from account, close of applications, or listing date?

I assume it is listing date, as real estate is when contract becomes unconditional and that's when IPO's become unconditional.

I couldn't find an answer on the ATO site.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (5 July 2021)

pretty sure its the Chess Allotment Confirmation date, as documented on the Notice sent from broker or registry.


----------



## Craton (8 July 2021)

Yep, the date of the allocation is on the Issuer Sponsored or Chess doco's also, should be indicated on the Prospectus when the first trading date is planned, unless extended for some reason.
The company's website should also have details in the Investor/Shareholder pages.


----------



## Austwide (8 July 2021)

Thanks Dona and Craton


----------

